# My Haunt's Complete - Sam Has Arrived



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I know, I know, not another Sam...but hey, I'm proud of this little guy.

It all started this past spring in Chris Baker's basement (I wonder how many therapy sessions have started with that very statement? But I digress)...

Chris & I molded and casted his kiddo's hands for this project - he has twins so it worked out well. I got the hands, stand, and frame built that afternoon. I was off to a great start...but then...how easily I get distracted. Flash forward to this month. My poor little unfinished Sam sat in the corner of the basement, alone, dejected, gathering dust. Just when I thought all was lost and that I wouldn't have the time to finish him this year my motivation came in the mail - _in the form of a brand new "Sam suit" sent by our forum's very own Lotus (sewn by his mother!)._ The passion had been re-kindled..Seriously, how could I not find the time to bring the little guy to life after a wonderful gift like that. I immediately recruited the sewing skills of my wife (bloodygirl) and she knocked the head and gloves out in no time flat. I used a 2-part epoxy and food coloring for his trademark "lolly of death" and voila...my Sam was alive and ready for his big night.

I'd like to give special thanks and credit to the people who helped this (limping) project to completion: Chris & his twin future haunters, Lotus & his wonderfully talented mother, and last (but certainly not least) my beautiful (and patient) wife.

Enjoy!




























More pics at: Denhaunts Sam pictures by denhaunt2 - Photobucket

Thanks everyone for your help and Happy Halloween!:jol:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome job !


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Holy cow!!!
AND PROUD YOU SHOULD BE! He looks incredible, like he was used to make the movie. Outstanding job on a great character. Very well done!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very cool!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I finally watched this movie tonight...or tried to. While I think Sam is just the most adorable little creature ever to stalk a halloween haunt, the movie totally sucked. I turned it off halfway through.

On a brighter note, Denhaunt, this guy is great. You did a top notch job and he looks just like the original. Very impressive.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Great job! That looks positively fantastic! My annual Halloween party is the week before Halloween, I will be looping _Trick 'r Treat_ on the 65" during the party to spread the Sam!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, he's like a joint effort, what with the helpers who got you motivated I haven't seen the move but I know this little guy is secretly evil even if he does look like a cutie:jol:


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

AWESOME!! I almost heard a violin "REENT!" sound effect when I looked at the far off shot in the first pic of Sam in the woods.
Very cool!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool Den awesome detail like always!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... looks fan-flippin-tastic!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Sam looks real good there Denhaunt!!! Glad you found the time to finish him, and don't blow out your jack-o-lantern or he might hang around inside the house!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely love it, great job!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Very nice. The proportions are perfect, even his stance looks natural. Great job, I'd swear it was some little kid in a costume if I didn't know better


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks guys - I'm really happy I got him finished for this year. It was also fun to be able to work in a collaborative effort.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome!!! love it!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Killer Sam! That might be the best Sam I've seen so far, and I've seen quite a few good ones.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I love this little guy. He looks awesome. Very well done.


----------



## vurderlak (Oct 4, 2010)

Really, really cool. I like the way he stands- super realistic


----------

